# Spotty Lambs of 2018



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 16, 2018)

As of right now I'm up to 4 sets of twins and a set of triplets from the jacobs (Jewel is a queen among sheep) and a single from the cormos (of course). Still waiting on 8 sheep and 4 goats. I only meant to breed 2 goats but they had other ideas. They're all synchronized though so everyone should be done having babies by the 21st.

This was the second lamb born here. She tried real hard to die of hypothermia but is doing alright now.




Her sister is a real looker.




Aster had giant twin boys.




Jewel not only had triplets for the second year in a row, but they were all girls!




They were a little crumpled up from the tight quarters.




And one needed a bit of a pick me up but she seems to be doing alright now. Nothing says "farmer" like standing around your bathroom with a slimy lamb down your bibs!




I'm putting on a class to teach women the basics of lambing/things you can do to save lambs this Sunday (1-4, there's still spots open if anyone is in NE OH and wants to join in!) and I'm glad there will be plenty of babies on hand for practice but I'm exhausted already. Why did I think grad school would be a good idea again?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2018)

Congrats on a great lambing season so far.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 17, 2018)

Another day, another set of triplets. Glad I was there for this birth as the first one up came tail first. Luckily jacobs have narrow enough shoulders that it wasn't a huge issue and I could just help pull him. Ended up with 2 rams and a ewe. These are the first lambs sired by my new ram so I was real happy when that ewe popped out at the end!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 17, 2018)

Love your spotty lambs!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2018)

I love your spotty lambing thread! What adorable babies! Post more pictures as they grow, Please!


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 18, 2018)

Such cute lambs....

Nice (slimy) jacket . I burnt my old jacket a few days back as the zipper was malfunctioning. It smelt so BAAAAAAD.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 18, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> Such cute lambs....
> 
> Nice (slimy) jacket . I burnt my old jacket a few days back as the zipper was malfunctioning. It smelt so BAAAAAAD.



I'm not even sure I remember what color that coat is supposed to be any more  Green? Brown? Who knows. 

A single ewe, a pair of ram lambs, and buck/doe angora goat twins overnight. Now I just need to caffeinate enough to teach my class this afternoon!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 23, 2018)

In ten days I had 32 babies born but I'm finally done!  19 jacob lambs, 2 cormo lambs, a cormo/romeldale cross lamb, 3 romeldales, 7 angora goats.  Once I return to the land of the living I'll take more pictures but here are some quick shots I took while doing tail docking today so I have a record of what each baby looks like in case I get confused later. My barn is just packed full of small spotty sheep on every surface right now.

Sweetpea, the smallest of Jewel's triplets. I really like this tiny sheep. All of the triplets have collars right now so I can keep a close eye on them.




One of Aster's boys.




The younger of Daisy's two boys. She had been running around acting like a ram for weeks and I wondered if she was going to have ram lambs. Sure enough out popped two half grown boys with huge giant horn buds. This dude has a funny split nostril.




Johnnie's middle triplet.




And her one ewe lamb. Monty's lambs are all fuzzy and it will be interesting to see how their wool develops.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 23, 2018)

You have been busy! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 23, 2018)

Congrats on all those babies! LOVE the spots!


----------



## BoboFarm (Mar 24, 2018)

Look at all of those spots


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 26, 2018)

Do you know if you'll have some cormo or cvm ram lambs for sale later on? I am eyeing two of my ram lambs but unsure with half my ewes being quite related already.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Mar 28, 2018)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> Do you know if you'll have some cormo or cvm ram lambs for sale later on? I am eyeing two of my ram lambs but unsure with half my ewes being quite related already.



I'll definitely have a CVM ram lamb and some adult cormo and CVM rams for sale this year. I'm getting out of the cvm/romeldales for the most part this year to focus more on the cormos. All my cormos had girls this year which was yay for me but not so much for people hoping for rams.

Edit: The CVM ram lamb is a moorit badgerface, probably light badger/light blue?


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 28, 2018)

Very cute spotted lambs!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 21, 2018)

Enjoying the sun and procrastinating on laundry with lamb pictures

Pile o lambs with teeny little Sweetpea in the middle. She's the runt of a set of trips but she's a fighter.




Just like zebras only spottier.




Brothers are such a pain.




Love this sweet moorit boy :3:




She is exactly like her momma Valkyrie, right down to the attitude.




Look at these smug cormo ladies.




One of these is a cormo, the other is a cormo/romeldale cross. I really can't tell them apart so they're wearing collars with their moms' names on them.




I think this is the cross?




Big beefy cormo girl




Jewel does have triplets but one of those isn't hers. Also it isn't a picture of Jewel without yelling.




Johnnie and her two boys, her girl is the one behind Jewel in the last picture. Probably going to keep back one of these boys.




Mina the pyr puppy is too young to be trusted around tiny babies unsupervised but she sure loves to watch them.




Another one of Johnnie's less fluffy boy




Daphne's ewe. She's a mile long and has cute little shoes and I need to tell myself not to keep all of them.




Reba's ram lamb. I'll probably end up growing him out over the winter too.




Daisy's fuzzbucket boy




Doodlebug who is finally committed to not running away and dying. He's still smaller than the others after getting hypothermia twice but he's growing well.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 21, 2018)

1) I now think I need some adorable spotty sheep too! They are completely adorable!!  (You have to keep Daphne’s ewe lamb or I’m going to end up in the doghouse because she will be in my barn!!)

2) How did you get that many pictures in a post? I get cut off after 10 and have to start a cont’d post.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 21, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> 1) I now think I need some adorable spotty sheep too! They are completely adorable!!  (You have to keep Daphne’s ewe lamb or I’m going to end up in the doghouse because she will be in my barn!!)
> 
> 2) How did you get that many pictures in a post? I get cut off after 10 and have to start a cont’d post.



Everyone needs spotty sheep! Spots make everything better.

I think I can post a whole bunch because I link them from my own hosting (I use flickr) instead of uploading them to byh? I dunno, that's just how I've always done it because I post to a couple of different places that all use bb code.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for the great pics! You have some absolutely fabulous looking Dalmatian sheep! They are beautiful! I can only imagine how difficult it must be for you to get rid of any... So I suggest you keep them all! 

ETA... You may be pic limited due to the file size of the pics... If you aren't compressing them, then each pic could be 3-4Meg in size...


----------



## Baymule (Apr 21, 2018)

How adorable, all the spots!! Love them!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 27, 2018)

Lambs are all 6 months old now and I'm down to just the ones I'm growing out over the winter for the most part.

Here's my "show string" that I'm showing at SAFF in NC next month.

Caraway, triplet ram with one ice blue eye. He's a really striking looking guy.






His brother I haven't named yet is a little shrimpy still and is just coming for moral support.





Sassafras...





and Smitten are from a different set of triplets. All ewes! They're going to be in the pair of ewes class I think.





Pennyroyal is just a lovely, all around ewe lamb.





Hellebore inherited her mom's short body but her fleece is awesome so I think she's just going to be in the fleece class





Fern is for sale (along with Smitten) so I'm dragging her along in the hopes that someone will want a 2 horned set of ewes. Caraway is technically for sale too so I could sell a whole starter flock.





I've already decided on breeding groups and will be putting rams in the first week of November. I still need to pick up at least one ram I'm using this year so I should probably get on that.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 27, 2018)

You have really beautiful animals. You've done well!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 27, 2018)

I lost a couple years of progress to a genetic issue that cost me a lot of lambs and I feel like I'm finally going in the direction I want. Still lots to improve but I'm happy with what I have.

Here are 3 of my breeding rams. The dude in front is getting traded for an unrelated 4 horned ram from one of the few other breeders in the area. The new boy is a lilac carrier so I'll be excited to see if I have any lilacs pop up next year. I only have a couple potential carrier ewes so it's not super likely but we'll see.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 28, 2018)

Those horns are impressive to say the least.  They are all beautiful animals and I know you're proud of them.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 28, 2018)

Hawthorn is just a yearling, they get way more impressive as they mature. 

One of my previous breeding rams, sold him last year because I kept back 2 daughters, own his grandmother, and he didn't like living with all my rams.




Twofer was actually from the first set of lambs born at my farm in 2011. He was a triplet. He's castrated and just a big teddy bear. His mom is my user picture, she's 13 years old now and still going strong.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 28, 2018)

I always love seeing pictures of your beautiful sheep!


----------

